# Pessary Cleaning - What is the best way



## heycodinglady

What is the best way to code a Pessary Cleaning?  

Suzanne Haile


----------



## Beany011178

I use an E/M with dx of the reason that they have the pessary such as cystocel or incontinence.


----------



## heycodinglady

That is what we do, but our doc spends about 5 minutes with the patient but the nurse spends, probably, 15 minutes cleaning that darn pessary.

Thanks


----------



## Beany011178

Has anyone ever billed 57150 along with pessary cleaning when the physician also irrigates the vagina during the pessary cleaning?


----------



## heycodinglady

That's a good question!  I'll have to check.  Thank you.


----------



## THutzlerTVO@gmail.com

*pessary cleaning.*

If a patient comes into the office to have her pessary removed, cleansed, and reinserted, the appropriate evaluation and management code (99211-99215) should be reported, based on the key components performed (history, examination, and medical decision making), as this is considered part of the E/M service.

 Therefore, it would not be appropriate to report CPT code 57160, Fitting and insertion of pessary or other intravaginal device, as this code is to be reported for the initial fitting and insertion of the pessary or other intravaginal support device. In order to report code 57160 again, a new pessary would have to be refit for the patient and the physician would have to remeasure the patient and provide fitting of the new pessary. The supply of the new pessary may also be reported with the appropriate HCPCS code or with 99070.

 CPT Assistant © Copyright 1990-2013, American Medical Association. All rights reserved.


----------



## mjlong29

I would think it would be okay to bill 57150


----------

